

Working with Apache Spark: Highlights from projects built in three weeks - ddrum001
http://www.insightdataengineering.com/blog/Working-With-Apache-Spark.html

======
sampathweb
Really Nice set of projects. Would have also like to see a starter application
with a mini tutorial on how someone can experiment with some of these
technologies.

Github references on these projects would also have been useful. Thanks for
sharing.

------
phaefele
Did you consider Summingbird? Seems like a lot of what you are doing might
have been simplified by using Summingbird rather than building separate speed
and batch layers in Hadoop / Spark.

~~~
ddrum001
That's a great point for our next session - Summingbird would be perfect for
everyone trying to implement Lambda Architecture without having to produce
separate code for streaming and batch.

------
PedroSena
Is the code available somewhere ? I'd love to see the one related to fantasy
sports

------
xbeta
Would love to try this! Thanks for sharing !

------
shamino
Thanks for sharing! This is awesome!!

